# Looking for Russian tortoise near PA



## Braden Overstreet (Dec 30, 2017)

I have recently started a search for a Russian tortoise. I had one die due to medical complication a few years back. It was a very nice experiencing that short time with him. I have all the proper care materials and time for the tortoise so I’m ready to come get them any time.


----------



## vikram1092 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi Braden,

If you're still looking, I have a 6 year old male Russian Tortoise in great health. I'm moving from Jersey City, NJ to California, so I'm looking for a new home for him. I'd love to chat more, let me know.


----------



## i_am_huck (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking to re-home a female Russian Tortoise. We have had her for about 6-7 years. I am in the Harrisburg, PA area. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## macky2002 (May 20, 2018)

Do you still have the one in Harrisburg I am interested if you do I am about 4 hours away


----------



## macky2002 (May 20, 2018)

Are you still interested in rehoming your tortoise I am 4 hours from you


i_am_huck said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to re-home a female Russian Tortoise. We have had her for about 6-7 years. I am in the Harrisburg, PA area. Please let me know if you are interested.


Are you still interested in finding a home for your tortoise I live about 4 hours from you and am pretty interested


----------



## macky2002 (May 20, 2018)

vikram1092 said:


> Hi Braden,
> 
> If you're still looking, I have a 6 year old male Russian Tortoise in great health. I'm moving from Jersey City, NJ to California, so I'm looking for a new home for him. I'd love to chat more, let me know.


----------



## macky2002 (May 20, 2018)

Are you still looking for a home for your tortoise I live about 4 hours from you and I am interested


----------



## macky2002 (May 20, 2018)

Sorry about all these post I am new


----------



## macky2002 (May 20, 2018)

I dont know how to chat on here I am new to all this but yes very interested if close enough


----------

